

Ask HN: Junior Android Developer jobs? - bohnej

Where did all of the junior Android developer jobs go? Why is it so hard to find a job listing that fits this description? Is the market really that saturated with Android developers? It seems that everyone wants years of work experience, regardless of how good you are.
======
rahimnathwani
> Why is it so hard to find a job listing that fits this description?

Are you looking for a job listing, or for a job? Perhaps try to proactively
contact companies you think could benefit from hiring you.

> It seems that everyone wants years of work experience, regardless of how
> good you are.

You can treat the years of work experience on a job listing however you want.
You can think of it as an indication of the experience level they're seeking.
If they ask for N years of experience in XYZ tech, and you are better at XYZ
than most people who have N years of experience, then (i) apply, (ii) find a
way to show how good you are.

For (ii), this should be easy if XYZ=Android, as the software you have worked
on (for previous employers or on your own) is something they can run on their
own phone. If it can run on a phone then it doesn't need some huge deployment
effort or special build environment for them to try.

------
Bahamut
The years of experience isn't a hard & fast rule. For example, as soon as 1
1/4 years after I started working in frontend web development, I was receiving
offers for lead & senior engineer positions, some where the job postings say
10+ years of experience. The important things are the quality of experience,
and having demonstrable knowledge in your domain - in my case, my
contributions to various open source libraries, some major, has unexpectedly
skyrocketed my own career.

As for finding a junior position, your best bet is likely to work with a
recruiter.

------
logn
I don't have any knowledge of these markets, so I'm just speculating here.

Your query might be a problem. Maybe in a job ad for an entry-level role
they're not using "Android" in the text as they presume only "programming",
"computer science", "mobile", "devices", or "java" are the skills a junior dev
would have.

Also, after putting out a job ad with skills keywords, employers are flooded
with crap resumes and every candidate claims to be an expert in said skill.

And maybe companies don't need junior devs devoted solely to Android but need
general Java devs.

